# Bad night, daughter in hospital in Chicago



## Melensdad

Totally out of the blue, no symptoms, no complaints no problems, my daughter was diagnosed during a routine check up with diabetes.  Doctor sent her to the local hospital for test, results were amazingly bad they wanted to admit her right then.  In fact they could not believe she was not in a coma!?!

Make a long story short I drove her to Comer Childrens Hospital at the University of Chicago (with the blessing of her doctor because he was going to have the local hospital transfer her up there so we just cut out that step).  She was stabilized last night, then transfered to La Rabida Children's Hospital in Chicago for care.  She'll be there for a couple days?

The whole time the Doctors/Nurses were amazed she could walk, talk and act normal.  They said it should not be.  She should be delirious, dizzy or in a coma.  So she is now learning to give herself shots. 

I'm on my way back up there after picking up clothes, toys, books, etc for her.  Stopped in the office to wrap up some stuff.  Pray if you believe, otherwise I'd just be happy if you wished her well.


----------



## bczoom

I am soooooo sorry to hear about this.

My hopes and prayers are with you.


----------



## Big Dog

Bob all my best wishes and prayers are with your daughter right now! This hit me in the gut................ Show strength, it will give her more!


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> Bob all my best wishes and prayers are with your daughter right now! This hit me in the gut................ Show strength, it will give her more!



Me to (hit in the gut).  Man, I've just said a prayer and more will follow.  Best wishes for you all Bob.


----------



## Junkman

It is good that they caught it when they did, and that she didn't exhibit any of the signs that they say that she should have.  Today, she will have the best care, and will be able to live an active and full life because of the advancements that they have made in the past.  It will require a change of diet, but she is young enough that it shouldn't be much of a lifestyle change.  You have my prayers with you, your daughter, and the rest of the family.... For those that are not familiar with the disease, please see this link for _American Diabetes Association_ Junk....


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Take care of her Bob!  I'm sure you will.

Best wishes.

PB


----------



## ghautz

You both have my sympathy.  It is a good thing they found it when they did.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dargo

As stated by others, I wish the absolute best for your daughter.  Also, I'm sure you are aware, juvenile onset of diabetes today is not nearly what it was 40 years ago.  Hopefully you are able to keep your daughter's spirits up at this trying time.  I know it has to be terrifying for her as well as for you and your wife.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## LarryRB

very sad to read such a young girl has juvenile diabetes, However, caught in time and with right diet and support, she will be fine,,, We're of the age remembering those diagnosed with JD, wasn't pretty,, Medicine has advanced a hundred fold just in the last 30 year, Our prayers with you and yours,


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Bob,
My son was right there in her shoes when he was 10. I know what you and the Mrs and the daughter will be going through. There are plenty of changes that will need to take place, but nothing that can't be worked through. Understanding the disease is the first hurdle, so make sure the three of you get as much education as you can before she leaves the hospital. Talk to the dietitian extensively. It's not too hard to change the dietary habits. It's just accepting the changes that some people don't want to do. My son's was juvenile onset and requires shots. Mine is, so far, controlled by diet and medication. It's not a disease I would wish on anyone.

Here in our area the Juvenile Diabetes Association holds a summer camp for the teens. Look into that for your daughter. They get to spend a few weeks with people just like them, and they learn a lot as well. 

Of course my thoughts and prayers are with her at this time.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Bob, I too wish you and your family the best through these tough times.  I knew next to nothing about diabetes before becoming an EMT, and now I am surprised at how common it is.  Please keep us informed and take care.
Bone


----------



## Melensdad

Well I'm back home for more supplies to take back to the hospital tomorrow morning.  The lovely Mrs_B is spending the night at the hospital.  The good news is my daughter is in good spirits at an amazing hospital.  We took her to the University of Chicago's Comar Children's hospital last night, they treated her and then transfered her around midnight to a hospital called La Rabida Children's Hospital.  It is an astounding place, I've never been to a hospital like this.  They don't do emergency work.  They treat children with LONG TERM illnesses and much of the treatment focuses on the family learning about the disease and what is required to care for the child.  They focus on severe burn victims, diabetics, lupis and other conditions and diseases that children will have to live with their entire lives.  

The hospital is very small, approximately 20 or 24 rooms.  Each is a double.  So they can handle roughly 48 patients.  There are more nurses than patients.  We probably spent 6+ hours in meetings today with various specialists, therapists, social workers, etc.  Each session was to teach us a different aspect of life, treatment, care, etc.  I'm astounded by what they do and how they do it.  Parents are welcome to stay in the rooms overnight and they have pull out beds, etc.  There are private showers for the parents, etc.  Food sucks bad.  Really bad.  I've been going out to get my own!  Most of the facility is for follow up care, only a small portion is actually used for patients who are staying in the facility.  

When my daughter is released (total stay will be 2 to 5 days) we will be in DAILY contact with the doctors for at least a month.  We will have a follow up visit in 3 weeks.  Then every 3 months.  Plus 1 annual visit for a day long exam, consult.  I'm glad insurance covers this!!!  I can't begin to imagine the cost.  They do a HUGE amount of low income care gratis, the hospital is located on the south end of Lake Shore Dr in Chicago with many of the roughest streets in the city not too far away.  But its a beautiful little oasis where kids get some absolutely awe inspiring care and treatment.  So as bad as it all is, and as shocking as this has been for our family, we are actually pretty calm and comfortable with what lies ahead.  I'm sure that panic will set in when we arrive at home and have our first hiccup, but . . .


----------



## mla2ofus

Bob, diet is the most important aspect of this. My wife is diabetic,not insulin dependent. The best advice she ever got for diet was from a hospital dietician. Just divide yor meal plate in thirds. one third should be protein,one third carbohydrates and one third vegetables. Linda has practiced this religuously for 16 yrs and hasn't had to go to insulin yet,just prescription pills.
  The biggest challenge your daughter will have is at school refraining from eating the junk food her classmates eat.Understand this is strictly advice,so take it or leave it as you please,when having meals together eat the same foods she does. It will probably be better for your's and your wife's health and your daughter won't feel like she's"different". Our thoughts and prayers are with all three of you. 
                      Mike & Linda


----------



## NorthernRedneck

B_Skurka said:


> Totally out of the blue, no symptoms, no complaints no problems, my daughter was diagnosed during a routine check up with diabetes.  Doctor sent her to the local hospital for test, results were amazingly bad they wanted to admit her right then.  In fact they could not believe she was not in a coma!?!
> 
> 
> 
> The whole time the Doctors/Nurses were amazed she could walk, talk and act normal.  They said it should not be.  She should be delirious, dizzy or in a coma.  So she is now learning to give herself shots.
> 
> I'm on my way back up there after picking up clothes, toys, books, etc for her.  Stopped in the office to wrap up some stuff.  Pray if you believe, otherwise I'd just be happy if you wished her well.



Bob, first and foremost..........good luck and hope all goes as well as can be expected!  Now, as for the diabetes.  I also have some experience with this(not me personally) as my dad, aunt, grandmother, both grandfathers have all had or still have this condition.(both grandfathers have now passed away; one from complications of diabetes).  I also worked with the mentally and physically challenged for 6 years and a quite a few of them have it.  It is actually not that rare that someone can go undetected when they are either high or low.

One of the challenged people I used to work with would be very irregular with his numbers and not show any signs of irregularity.  he would wake up in the morning with his blood sugar hovering around 2-3, have breakfast, then it would shoot up to around 10.  By the time he would go to bed at night, he would be somewhere in the mid 20's.  This person was on insulin and we monitored his blood sugar 4-5 times a day.

The biggest thing I can suggest is to keep a strictly monitored diet and keep proper track of her blood sugar levels.  Every person is different when it comes to diabetes.  The trick is to find out what works best for her to keep her levels as close to normal as possible.  

If you have any questions or need any advice, don't hesitate to PM me.  My wife still works with the handicapped and has even more experience with it than I do so if I don't have the answer/advice you're looking for, I can ask her and she'd be glad to help.


----------



## Av8r3400

My best to you, Bob but especially to your daughter.  

Take it slow and be sure the doctors' advise is followed.


Thought and prayers to you and yours.


----------



## Deerlope

My thoughts and prayer for her and the family. We all can be thankful that someone seen the danger signs and got her medical attention right away.


----------



## Melensdad

Thanks all.  I'm getting ready to head up to the hospital soon, but I need my morning java infusion first.  There is no question that we got very lucky with this. . . if you consider having diabetes lucky?  I think it is fair to say that we consider ourselves pretty blessed to have gotten an early diagnosis and excellent care and treatment.


----------



## daedong

Bob, I hope all turns out well. Wish her the best from me.


----------



## jwstewar

Best wishes Bob, we're are here hoping and prayer for her and the rest of the family. A lot of our family is diabetic, but I don't believe anyone has been diagnosed until an adult. So while familiar with the disease, I'm not familiar with the JD side of it. Not sure if it is any different or not. I know for some that are an "uncontrolled" diabetic is a very painful and hard disease to cope with - to say the least. Lets hope her's isn't that type.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob,
I am sorry to hear this news.  I will pray for your daughter.  Both of my parents are Diabetics and so were my grand parents.  I've delt with it all my life.  May God Bless you and your child.  If you need anything please call me.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I just found this thread. Im SOOOOO sorry. Sounds like shes in good hands though. How old is she? I'll pray for her and you too. 
Please keep us up to date on how she is doing!!


----------



## kensfarm

Bob.. thinking of your daughter & your family.


----------



## ddrane2115

Been there done that.  Everyone has said all the right things for you to do, but the one thing everyone in the family has to do is work with your daughter on this, change diet etc.  Everyone should know how to administer her shots, and about what to look for if she should go into diabetic shock, or seizures...........something we experienced alot with our daughter.   Actually before she left the hospital we all had to administer a shot of her insulin, mix it, the whole bang..............   I hope and pray the best for you on this, it will effect her the rest of her life, but it does NOT have to be bad, many diabetics live normal full lives...........

God Bless you and yours.


----------



## Ice Queen

Bob, my thoughts and best wishes are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## Melensdad

Well we got Melen home last night.  When we left the hospital her blood sugar was slowly dropping and got down into the mid 200's.  Her Ketone levels were absent _(which is why they released her)._  When we got home we tested her blood again and it had climbed to 358.  Then at 9pm it was up to 418.  Panic set in.  We couldn't figure out how a 60 minute car ride and sitting on the couch reading for another couple hours could have elevated her blood sugar by 40%++

Call to the doctors.  Change in course of treatment.  Oh great, our first night home and things change.  We gave _(actually Melen gave herself) _2 shots at 9pm.  One of long term insulin.  One of quick acting insulin.  Set the alarm clock for midnight and checked her again.  Blood sugar dropped to to below 200.  GREAT!!!  Then set the alarm for 2am, which is a regular check time for the next few weeks, checked her blood sugar at 2am and it was holding around 200.  This morning at 6am, blood sugar again was in the expected range (248), she took more insulin and now is sleeping.

Long term, we need to lower her blood sugar down to the range of 80 to 180 and keep it there.  It will take days _(maybe even a week or more) _to get it down there and keep it there.  But we made it through the first night home.  I suspect that we will get into a routine and our 'worry level' will drop as we all get used to this.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Bob, after reading your message, it sounds like there was panic there for a while, but the fact that she gave herself the shots is very positive.   Sounds like you have a real trooper there.  I am sure you are very proud of your daughter- the way she is handling things through these difficult times.  I hope things settle down sooner rather than later.  We are all thinking of you and your family.
Bone


----------



## DAP

B_Skurka said:


> Thanks all.  I'm getting ready to head up to the hospital soon, but I need my morning java infusion first.  There is no question that we got very lucky with this. . . if you consider having diabetes lucky?  I think it is fair to say that we consider ourselves pretty blessed to have gotten an early diagnosis and excellent care and treatment.



Bob,I'm sure this will all work out for you and your family.  I checked with the source and your Karma is outstanding.

Regards,


----------



## Hutchman

Bob, I've been out of town and just got home and found this thread. My thoughts and prayers go out to Melen and the rest of the family.  Hutch


----------



## thcri RIP

Bob,

I have not been around much either here but will tell you my family will be praying for your daughter including you, your wife and the rest of th family.  These first few months will be tough as  her life style will have to change and yours too.  I wished I could do more and will continue to pray.

May God be with you.
murph


----------



## Melensdad

Good morning all. And thank you again for the prayers. We had every intention of going to 8am mass today because we figured we'd be wide awake after the scheduled 6 am blood test and insulin injection. Not true. I'm awake, but not wide awake. Melen went back to sleep and is doing very well. Her blood sugar is slowly dropping and has been approaching 200 _(the goal is to get and keep it below 180).  
_
Last night I gave her the bedtime injection, at her request. It was my second time doing that. She said it hurt, but not as bad as when mom gives them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 But she said that when she does it herself it hurts a lot less, she she is going to inject herself more often. Honestly I think she is better at doing it than either my wife or myself, but we all were trained on how to do it at the hospital.

We went out yesterday to buy supplies, appropriate foods, etc. Much of what we concentrated on were snacks that she could take to school in her lunches. At home we have a scale and can calculate carbohydrates, but at school we wanted to be able to let her toss some snacks in her backpack that she was allowed to eat. We also picked up a "sharps" disposal container, alcohol swabs, and all sorts of other needed supplies.

One thing we cannot find, but maybe need to go to the internet for, is a transportable "kit" bag that will allow us to carry insulin, syringes, etc when we our out. She has a carry "kit" for her blood test meter & its supplies. But we have no safe way of carrying the actual syringes. It must be "cute" so she can carry it to school and it must be small so it can fit into her_ (or my wife's)_ purse when we go out to the movies or dinner.

Does anyone know were we can get a "cute" syringe & insulin carry pack?  I know some business people who carry insulin in very nice leather carry packs that are obviously designed for the task, I figure if they make carry packs that look like a compact 'executive portfolio' then they must make some that look appropriate for children with flowers or designs on them?


----------



## Cityboy

I'm sorry to hear about this Bob and empathize with you. My sisters daughter was diagnosed with juvinile onset diabetes when she was 12. She is now 28, a mom with 2 daughters and a registered nurse with a BSN living as normal a life as one can with this disease, so take heart and hope.


Have you guys gotten information from her doctor about the insulin pump yet? Both my niece and my best friend have these pumps and they are very effective at controlling insulin levels automatically.


----------



## Melensdad

Cityboy . . . No, we don't know anything about the pumps.  In fact I'm on-line this morning learning about them.  No clue what the costs are, if they are covered by my insurance, or if my daughter is a good candidate for a pump at this time.  From what I am reading, they are expensive and worth it.  It also appears that they are not given to newly diagnosed patients, which is what my daughter clearly qualifies as.  

We have a follow up meeting at the hospital in 3 weeks, at that time I intend to follow up on the whole topic of the insulin pumps.  It seems clear from reading about them, that they provide a much more stable insulin level for the user.  It also seems clear that they are not a magic bullet, but they are a wonderful convenience that also increases the safety factor that can pretty much prevent both lows and highs, which are the big concerns.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Bob,
Look at your local drug store for the syringe case. go to cvs.com and search on 277761 . My son has couple of cases that he's gotten from there.


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:


> Does anyone know were we can get a "cute" syringe & insulin carry pack?  I know some business people who carry insulin in very nice leather carry packs that are obviously designed for the task, I figure if they make carry packs that look like a compact 'executive portfolio' then they must make some that look appropriate for children with flowers or designs on them?



Hmm, a couple of years ago, quite by accident, I found a nifty carrying case for a syringe etc.  But, I don't think the HVAC guy was a diabetic; if you know what I mean.   He asked me to get one of his expensive personal meter and gauges out of the front of his truck inside his personal tool box.  I picked up a really nice (like Italian leather) pouch that I thought may be his meter.  When I opened it to see if I grabbed the right thing, well, I was sort of shocked!  Anyway, it certainly was a nice carry case and, no doubt, was likely designed for diabetics.  It would be perfect to carry inside a brief case, a purse, or even in a backpack.


----------



## ddrane2115

Bob,

You have brought up an issue with this post that, while I am sure you will come across it soon enough, but you MUST educate the teachers, and administration at school on your daughters condition.  SOME school districts will NOT allow insulin syringes and some will.  Here our grade school did NOT, but the high school did, which in the large picture made no sense to me.  Let them know what her parameters are, her meals are to be, and let her friends in on it.........please.  They can be shown what to look for and since they are most likely around her more, they can alert the correct persons at school.  You mentioned once that she gave herself 2 injections, we used to mix the insulins for our daughter, slow and fast, but this was after a time, I am honestly not sure about right after onset.  

From past experience I can tell you insulin pumps may be premature at this time for her.   You have heard/read correctly, they are for those that have matured so to say.  We were considering one for Auty when she past away.  

From this point of view, another thing very important is to find an endocrynologist that you and your daughter are happy with.  This person will change as she ages, they specialize somewhat as child and adult stages begin.  

I feel for you guys very much so, I know exactly what you are going thru, we have been there, done that, got the shirt so to say.  There are many support agencies and groups to support both your family and your daughter.......use them please.  There are camps, sporting events, and other activities led by wonderful people who also have diabetes and related illnesses...............   I can tell you it is not easy, but I can also tell you it is very possible for this to not be a major ordeal, but simply something you do normally.  

God Bless you guys as you begin this journey..........


----------



## working woman

Bob, here is a site that you can order some "cute" stuff from as well as all kind of information.  

http://www.angelbearpumpwear.com/resources.cfm


----------



## Melensdad

Life at home is adjusting to the regime of Diabetes.  Melen's blood test this morning was the first reading she had below 200 with a score of 197.  At lunch today she was at 215.  So she is pretty stable, and her scores are trending slowly lower.  Yesterday she ranged from a little over 300 to the mid-200s.  Today she's a solid 75 points lower.  Her blood sugar has been trending down at about that rate since treatment started.  So with any luck she will be into the "normal" range tomorrow.  The trick then will be to hold the levels there with a combination of diet, exercise and insulin injections.

I've been doing some research and found an interesting article on Stem Cell Research that could be a future breakthrough.  It is discussing the type of Diabetes that Melen has and it shows some promise.  Clearly the results are preliminary, but they are very recent (this year) and it might be possible to see her treated by this type of therapy at some point within the next decade?  

http://www.boston.com/news/nation/articles/2007/04/11/stem_cell_treatment_used_for_diabetes?mode=PF

In the mean time, I now have Diabetic supplies in my car, including a "crash" kit which is a scary red box that contains a needle, some fluid and some powder _(that actually never stays in the car, it is carried with us and only transported in the car)_.  Should she ever collapse, that kit must be in easy reach.  We got several of the kits, one will remain at the house, one at school, and then the traveling kit that will go with us.  She now has a bunch of "Medic Alert" jewelry on order too.  Everything from bracelets to dog tags to a sweat band that contains her medical information.

I also found out that my insurance cover the Insulin Pumps.  So if/when she is recommended to switch to one of those we will have that option.  From what I can see, they do a much better job of regulating blood sugar than the traditional methods and they also reduce the long term chances of complications.  So as unpleasant as hooking one up ever few days might be, it really seems to be a better system.


----------



## bczoom

Glad to hear she's stabilizing and everyone's adjusting.

Our prayers are still with all of you.


----------



## Melensdad

Thanks Brian.  I'm not one to normally get too emotional but this really did get to me.  I was totally fine when she was in the hospital but was pretty much a basketcase on Sunday.  My wife sort of lost it last night.  I guess we each have our own time tables?  But it seems to me that in the hospital we were still in shock over the diagnosis, and we were probably more concentrated on learning the daily needs, care, etc.  After we got Melen home we were able to look out to the future and that is when I found out about all the complications that come from this type of diabetes, none of which are minor issues.  So you worry about what will happen in 10 or 20 years!!!

Still, there is a lot of advancement on the medical front.  I've been reading a lot on the Stem Cell Research and the most promising of it is from _(what I consider to be ethical) _adult stem cell research where they take the patients blood and use it to stimulate stem cells in their own marrow, which is then extracted and reused for treatment that appears very promising.  There is also some fetal and some embryonic stem cell research going on, but those appear to be far more theoretical and not even close to testing stages.  The adult stem cell research has already been tested on humans with some excellent results, albeit only in a very small trial study.


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:


> I also found out that my insurance cover the Insulin Pumps.  So if/when she is recommended to switch to one of those we will have that option.



Bob, yesterday I discovered that a lady I know at one of my accounts has been a diabetic since she was a child.  She has had an insulin pump for the last few years as well as having special contact lenses that show a bright red color if her blood sugar levels are out of range.  I'd never heard of those contact lenses before, nor know of their cost etc., but she reeeally seemed to like using them.  She mentioned that she caught blood sugar issues several times by looking in her compact mirror before she felt any symptoms at all.

Again, I know next to nothing about the disease, but this lady I know in passing was pleased with her pump and special contacts (she wore contacts anyway before these special glucose indicator ones were available).  I suppose my only point is that she lives a very normal life and seems far less concerned about constant testing with her "x-ray vision eyes"; as she calls them.


----------



## bczoom

I know what you mean.  Often, when something happens to a family member, friend or other, your initial action is to "take action".  Later, after the "initial" crisis period is over and you have a chance to contemplate, is when you mentally break down at some level or another.  The two most vivid for me right now was when my daughter was born (emergency c-section followed by being sent directly to the NICU) and 9/11.  A degree of mental collapse happened after each.

Glad to hear they're making great strides in the stem cell approach.  Keep us up to date.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo, I've never heard of the sugar detecting contact lenses.  Just one more thing to look into since my daughter already wears glasses/contacts!


EDIT:  look what a google search turned up:  http://www.engadget.com/2006/11/15/researchers-develop-blood-sugar-monitoring-contacts/


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Bob,
Sometimes it takes the mental/emotional release to get you out of the shock and protective mentality. After all, it is your own flesh and blood  laying there in the hospital and you seem so helpless. At least I did. The long term effects are something to think about, but with proper monitoring/control and follow up care, she will lead as much a "normal" life as anyone else.

Does the "crash kit" have Glucose tabs in it? In case of a low glucose level.

I wish my son would monitor his better. As much as I tried when he lived here the last time, he never kept up on it. He was adult age, so who was I to bitch? When he moved out, he gave me some extra test strips for his tester so I could use them. They were expired, by over a year.


----------



## Melensdad

The crash kit has 2 "boxes" of apple juice, 3 glucose tablets, and a pre-measured syringe in case all else fails and she passes out.

As for keeping up on the testing, it seems to be critical to long term health.  If a diabetic keeps their blood sugar in check, it seems like life is normal.  If the blood sugar stays high for too long, from what I can tell the side effects include limb amputation, blindness and death.  Not good choices!  Stuff happens before those things but all are apparently avoidable.  I've been doing a lot of reading.  It looks like the pumps are the best thing out there for long term health, they seem to regulate the levels far more effectively than giving injections.  Obviously I'm really new at this, but am trying to learn fast.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I read that apple cider vinegar is VERY helpful in controlling insulin lvls. It brings it down. Here are a few links:
http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/diabetes.html

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/264427/apple_cider_vinegar_used_for_diabetes.html

There are many more if ya Google. 
I take the stuff every day because I find it keeps my energy up throughout the day more so if I didnt take it. As a positive side effect, my skin is less oily!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Dear Bob ,
  Prayer is a powerful tool and you got a lot of Prayers being said for your daughter . You hang in there buddy and don't hesitate to ask for help .

Allen


----------



## Snowcat Operations

My mom has the pump and it has improved her health.  She has fewer Low or high blood sugar levels.  She has had two episodes in the last two years compared to 3 or 4 a year on average (guessing).  Thats the ones I know about.  Before the pump I once called her and ended up calling 911 from Nevada and had paramedics go to her house.  Anyway.  I am very thankful to the pumps.  God bless you guys.  you are in our prayers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bob- one thing you might want to consider putting in your crash kit is one of those tubes of decorators icing for cakes.  That's what we always kept on hand at work and whenever the handicapped guy I was caring for would get "Low" to the point where he was ready to pass out, we would give him a little bit.  It's much easier to administer soft icing to someone when they are comatose than apple juice or glucose tablets.  Just a suggestion.  Plus, this can be given even after the person passes out from being too low and is quick acting.  Just open the tube of icing, give a little squirt in his/her mouth, then let it dissolve in their mouth.


----------



## Pigtails

Bob,

Our prayers for a safe healthy life for your daughter. And prayers for you and the Mrs. for the patience and new road you both will have to take for your daughters health.


----------



## Old Rattle Trap

Hi Mike!
     I don't know this guy Bob but, if I may, from my heart, tell him of a true story of a fellow worker that was on the needle for diabetus. I don't know what type he had but he went to many Doctor's! This last one asked my friend Mike L. if he wanted to stop taking the needle. Of coarse, you know what his reply was. So, quite bluntly the Doctor said, don't waist my time and your's if you don't follow my DIET to the letter! I saw him month's later and I couldn't beleave the differance in the way he looked and felt. Then he told me the story I just told you. Oh, yes, no more needle's!
 I hope this will help!, as our Pray's go out to Bob's Family!
                                                                                   AL


----------



## terbear1963

Any updates as to how your daughter is doing after a month????  Hope all is well and her blood sugar is coming down to managable levels.


----------



## rico304

Bob, just saw this post. Hope all is well and your daughter has some prayers coming from Maine


----------



## rugerman

Bob best of luck to you and yours. The current treatment for diabetes is for very strict blood glucose contol which limits the bad things that too high a glucose level does to the body (every time the level gets above 200 you are hurting something-diabetes is the #1 cause of blindness, amputation, kidney failure and lots more) but if your glucose level gets to low you run the risk of coma and death. So she will have to learn to monitor her levels and keep them with in certain limits. It sounds like she's in good hands and has a good attitude which is a large part of the battle. She has a lot to learn to control this (as do you and your wife) but after a while it becomes second nature, she'll be able to tell by how she feels if she needs more or less insulin or if her blood glucose level is too low that she needs a snack. Hang in there she will have to feel her way thru this and she'll need help along the way. Remember kids are tough and she'll do fine. rugerman


----------



## Melensdad

Since this thread popped up again, I'll give the latest update.  Today was a bad day.  First real bad day since we actually got the diagnosis.  

This morning at school Melen's blood sugar dropped to 37!  For those who don't know, that is VERY VERY low and that is VERY VERY bad.  We were all very lucky but it scared the hell out of us.  When she tested she was in the nurse's office at school.  She called my wife, who called me.  The nurse obviously stopped Melen from taking her scheduled insulin.  Melen was also smart enough, even at the age of 12, to know that she should not take her insulin, but was unsure what to do.  I was on the phone with the hospital and they told me that Melen's pancreas is working again . . . not a good thing. . . it means she is getting double the insulin.  She is making her own and she is taking it via injection.  The fact is her pancreas is NOT going to continue to work, it is apparently common for type 1 diabetics to have a short period _(weeks or months)_ after they start taking insulin, for their pancreas to TEMPORARILY & PARTIALLY work.  It makes it very difficult to regulate blood sugar levels.

She is feeling fine now, but we are now more closely monitoring her, and the doctors altered her treatment.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Bob-
Sorry to hear about todays events.  While never having experienced the disease personally, I can only imagine what you and your family are going through.  Good luck and hope your daughter feels well soon.
Bone


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

B_Skurka said:


> I was on the phone with the hospital and they told me that Melen's pancreas is working again . . . not a good thing. . . it means she is getting double the insulin.



That is called a "honeymoon period" where insulin production resumes, but there's no way to tell how long it will last. It's VERY important to keep an eye on her levels right now.


----------



## Sir Knight

Bob, I just saw this. Can't really add any more to what has already been said except that I will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Melensdad

Well Melen is in good spirits today and acting like a normal 12 year old kid, but she is running "low" on her blood sugar.  Without even taking insulin her blood sugar levels have been on the very low side of normal, fluctuating between 70 and 90 all day today.  For dinner tonight we were forcing her to eat corn, potatoes, etc just to get her blood sugar up.  She'll probably get ice cream later!   

She is definately in the "honeymoon" period.  I think her nightly "Lantis" dose is too high but the doctors just lowered it yesterday and want us to maintain the new dose for a few days.  I'll probably be calling the hospital Monday to see if they will lower the dose again.


----------



## rugerman

Bob when a diabetic's blood glucose gets too low they become confused and don't know what's going on or how to deal with it, thats why with time she will learn by how she feels if she needs more or less insulin. Testing will show her how to interpret the way it feels when her levels are too high or too low and how to deal with the problem before it gets to the danger point. Right now she's still in the learning phase, again time will be the best teacher. All her teachers need to be told that if she starts to act different the school nurse should be called or she should check her blood glucose now. Being a young girl I'm sure that she doesn't want to draw attention to her problem or disrupt the class but she has to learn that if she waits the problem may get much worse, sure there will be false alarms but its better to be safe than sorry. A good friend of mine's daughter just found out that she was diabetic and it scared the hell out of them and she was testing 10 or 12 times a day and she was trying to keep her blood sugar very low and she kept getting in trouble with low blood sugar until she lightened up and let her blood sugar get a little higher, now she's doing fine and all her lab values are looking good and she's only testing 3 or 4 times a day (she's learned how it feels if her sugar is out of control). Best of luck. rugerman


----------



## Doc

I feel for you and your daughter Bob.  I'm glad to hear you have it under control and that you understand what is going on.  It is all new to me and it sounds tough for a young 12 year old to have to go through all this.  Here's to keeping up the good spirits and helping her along down this road.  I know it's not easy.


----------



## Melensdad

One of the problems is that a week ago she could "feel" the difference when her sugar levels were low, but for the past few days she has not been able to detect any differences.  So just a week ago she was 'testing' about 5 times a day, but now we are testing her blood sugar more frequently.  I was hoping that she would not go through a "honeymoon" period, but it looks like she is doing just that.  With any luck it will be a very short honeymoon and she'll get regulated again.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

It has to be pretty difficult. Seems like youre being a great dad though. Im sure you being there and helping her every step of the way means the world to her.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm trying to be a good dad, hopefully succeeding???  Guess we'll know that later in life.  But yes, it is hard.  I was on the phone with the hospital twice today.  Really pissed my daughter off by making her call me at noon with her blood test results (rule #1, _don't bother your kid at school_ should be tattooed on ever parent's forearm).  Traded a dozen(?) emails with my wife.  So it was a fun day.  But we have some direction on what to do and now have a better understanding on the road ahead.  Doesn't look like a smooth road, but most of the stress seems to be carried by my wife & I and my daughter just rolls along with it.  Kids are probably more resilient than their parents!


----------



## rugerman

Yes kids are tough!!!!! She'll get the hang of it one day and things will go smoother but you will still worry. ITS WHAT GOOD PARENTS DO! Hang in there. rugerman


----------



## Melensdad

Well things are not going well with Melen.  She feels fine.  So that part is good.  But this "honeymoon" phase she is in is totally screwing her blood sugar levels up.

Her insulin is divided into two types of treatments.  Each night she takes a slow acting insulin that supposedly lasts 24+ hours.  Then during the day with each meal she takes a fast acting insulin that offsets the carbohydates she eats during the meal.  

The idea is that roughly 50% of her insulin should be the slow acting insulin.
And then 50% of her insulin should be the fast acting insulin.

Not quite working out like that now.  

In fact she is barely taking any of the fast acting insulin at all.  Only 1 to 3 "cc"s of it on any given day, but her slow acting insulin is at 20units and that is coming down.  So she is roughly at a 1-to-10 ration instead of a 1-to-1 ratio.  

To make matters worse, we are actually giving her ICE CREAM and other sugar snacks to keep her blood sugar levels above the "critical" levels.  Even with the snacks, she is having no less than 1 "low" blood surgar level reading each day.  Without the snacks she would probably be in the hospital because she'd be in the "critical" levels.

I've been on the phone with the hospital pretty much every day, pestering the hell out of Melen to call me from school every day with her blood sugar scores.  Then reporting back to the hospital to get instructions.  So its just a circle that we keep repeating.  Yesterday I had to leave the office early to get her from school because, despite her snacks, she dropped down to a "67" and the school nurse was already gone.  Today I dropped her off at school and reminded her AGAIN to call me at lunch.

She is taking all this in stride.  Its amazing how she just rolls along with it.  But my wife and I are pretty much beside ourselves and if it was possible, we'd probably have her take her blood test every hour on the hour . . . then again that would translate to lots of needle sticks on her finger and she'd be REALLY MAD AT US . . . so its probably good that she gets to go to school to get away from us.

Oh, and the best news is that the specialists told me that:
1) - This could go on for a couple of years!
2) - When she hits puberty _(something we expect any day) _it will further complicate things
3) - While she was a "candidate" for an insulin pump a few weeks ago, they told us that now that is NOT an option for her, at least until this period ends.

Mentally I know that this disease is not something that should be as hard as it is.  But as a parent, it really is a life-altering/perspective altering disease.  I also never realized that Type 1 diabetes is as rare as it is.  Only about 2 million people in the US have this type.  There are many million more that have Type 2, but while they both share the common name "diabetes" the diseases are radically different.  Type 1 is an autoimmune disease that can only be treated, Type 2 is an environmentally induced disease and theoretically curable.  I keep learning.


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:


> I also never realized that Type 1 diabetes is as rare as it is.  Only about 2 million people in the US have this type.  There are many million more that have Type 2, but while they both share the common name "diabetes" the diseases are radically different.  Type 1 is an autoimmune disease that can only be treated, Type 2 is an environmentally induced disease and theoretically curable.  I keep learning.



Bob, I would have to claim to be totally ignorant of that fact as well.  I had no idea that it was even remotely "rare".  Not to make any excuses for my ignorance, but I'd have to think that most people don't know many of the facts you've learned about the disease.  I should be more educated on the disease because it is what basically killed my father in law.  He passed away when he was 56 and had diabetes since he was 12.  Obviously medicine has progressed quite a bit since then (it has been over 15 years since he passed away).

However, since my wife's father did indeed have, what I assume, type 1 diabetes, I am concerned about my children developing the disease.  So far, the worst thing has been that my oldest son picked up my wife's poor eyesight.  I still don't wear glasses (or contacts), but my wife lives in her contacts.  If she doesn't have glasses or contacts, she really can't see.  My son has a brutal prescription; something like - 9.75 in one eye and -11.25 in the other.  Without his contacts or glasses, he's basically blind.  Sorry to drift off the subject, I sincerely wish your daughter all the best.  With any luck, she will stabilize soon. (?)  Since I am concerned because of my wife's father, is there any history of diabetes in your family?  Sorry if you've stated this before.


----------



## Melensdad

Absolutely NO history of any diabetes (type 1 or type 2) in my family.

However, I did find out that Type 1, being an auto-immune disease, does tend to show up in families that have other auto-immune diseases.  My father had, and I now have, Rheumatoid Arthritis, which is also an auto-immune disease.  I specifically asked the doctors at La Rabida if there is a connective link between the two diseases, and they said that there is a high probability of a link.  It is not a direct causal effect link.  However they do know that if a child gets Type 1 Diabetes, there is a very high probability that others in her family also suffer from any of a number of different auto-immune diseases.

So in your case, if your FIL had Type 1 (which is uncertain) then there is a possibility anyone down his bloodline could also have a similar, but not necessarily identical auto-immune disease.  Further, as you have indicated here on the Forums, you have mild RA, which is an auto-immune disease.  So now both sides of your children's blood lines have some auto-immune disease history.  I honestly don't know what the 'odds' are for your kids, grandkids, etc getting any of the auto-immune diseases are, but I'd guess they are 'higher' than if you didn't have that type of history in your family.

You may want to try to dig a bit to see if you can confirm if your FIL had Type 1 or Type 2 Diabetes.


----------



## lilnixon

Bob,
  You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. I can only imagine what you are going through. Melen sounds like a typical pre-teen who takes everything in stride and will come out of this just fine. Even if she gets mad at you for calling her at school now when she gets older she will thank you for being such a loving father. There are so many kids out there that don't have the support of 2 good parents. God bless and Keep your chin up.


----------



## Melensdad

lilnixon said:


> Melen sounds like a typical pre-teen who takes everything in stride and will come out of this just fine.


Yup she is.  And thanks for the prayers.

TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY.   

Her blood glucose levels were running between 120 and 150 all day _(high/normal but that is where they want her during this period)_.  I believe the adjustment made to her long acting insulin (Lantis) did the trick, at least for today and hopefully for tomorrow too    We did not have to pump her full of carbohydrates to keep her blood sugar at those levels.  She ate normal foods in normal quantities and she took her fast peaking insulin (Humilog) at nearly normal levels.  Let's hope this continues


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Im happy to hear that her glucose level was the same the whole day! I pray that will be a normal daily occurance.   I also hope its not costing you folks a lot.


----------



## Melensdad

DAMN DAMN DAMN

Problems again.  More of the same.  We cannot get her regulated so she keeps slipping down to low blood sugar levels and while we have had a few good days, the worst days seem to be the days she goes to school.  Her long lasting insulin has been reduced by almost 50%, her short acting insulin has been reduced by 80%.  She still needs it because she climbs too high without it, but her bigger problems are going low, and while that was not a problem for a couple days, its back again, with a vengence.

Gym class is a particular problem.  Every day she has gym we cut her insulin to a dose of 25% of what the doctors recommend, we give her extra carbohydrates and we send her to school with blood glucose in the "High-Normal" range.  Immediately after gym class she drinks some juice to bring her some quick sugar.  Then she tests and its a 99% chance that she is still below normal and a 50% chance she will be at a critical low.  

Time of day seems to be an issue to.  Mornings she seems to drop, evenings she seems to climb.  

Her pancreas is doing weird things and I'm on the phone with the doctors virtually every day.  One thing I know is that I have completely reevaluated my life because of this and am not happy with where I am and what I am doing.  Things will change, not sure what, but family comes first, of that I am sure.


----------



## Hutchman

Bob sorry I can't give you any advice but, the prayers are still being offered. Hope Melen gets regulated.  Hutch


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bob,
 You and Mrs Skurka hang in there . Kids are tough . I sat in a hospital all one night and begged the good lord to let me take my sons place when he was seriously ill . Your a God fearing man and the Lord has this mapped out already . It will be ok . My heart breaks for you and the Mrs. for the pain and worry you are going through . Through your past post we have gotten to know you ,your wife , and your precious daughter . Mary Ellen is tough and will get through this . Your Daughters strength comes through you and Mrs Skurka .  God Bless your family and please know that your extended family here at FF pray and wish only the best for you all .


                                                         Amen


----------



## thcri RIP

Bob,

I know adults are different from kids but when my dad got diabetes he really had trouble adjusting with the different days.  His fishing days would be messed up from the days where he just kind of sat around.  He use to joke about it and would say he just has to fish everyday.  I wished he would or could but his age is catching up with him and can't.  After about 6 months things just kind of came around for him with the different days.  Your daughter needs you and your wife to be strong and I know you will.  You know I am a guy that gets on his knees now and then and prays.  Our family will pray for your daughter, your wife and you.  Hang in there.


murph


----------



## Pigtails

Bob,

Children, I am told, are usually harder than nails. She'll do just fine. I'll say a few prayers for her tonight. God Bless


----------

